# First shot with senko pop mold



## donk18 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been playing around with making my own soft plastics here lately. One sided molds are no big deal but this is the first two sided mold I have made that works. Here are some pictures of my first pours. The colors were at my six and seven year old boys request.

















Let me know what you think!!!
Mike


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

They look great. Just like swimming senkos. Definitely should be able to catch some fish on those.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you make these on your own? Did you buy a book or look up info on the internet?


----------



## donk18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Go to tackleunderground.com. It is a great resource when getting started making your own baits.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

they look great man, good job


----------

